# Cowan lake tournaments



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

ANYONE WANTING TO FISH BASS TOURNAMENTS THIS YEAR AT COWAN/CEASAR CREEK , WE WILL BE HAVING A MEETING AT PENNYROYAL PIZZA PLUS AT 6:30 
SATURDAY 3/2/13





PENNYROYAL PIZZA PLUS
3734 Pennyroyal Rd Franklin, OH 45005


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

I'd be interested in fishing the tournaments unfortunately i seen this post a little late is there anywhere to get the info for when they start 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## evan171112 (Jun 29, 2011)

Just saw this post but really interested in details. Please let me know where I can get all the specifics. Thx


----------

